# Biscayne Bay 3/19/2011



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

My wife and I wanted to get out and do some fishing and get a little sun before the grind statrs again.We deicided to take out the flats boat this time due to the strong winds, and amount of boat traffic in the bay today. 
The morning started off slow because of the crazy tides this week. Anyways after a small ajustment to location and baits,we were in buissness! After catching a bunch of Trout and my wife's personal best. We headed to the Sand bar for some sun and adult beverages. What a great day. Thanks for reading our report.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats cool Tony. Do you eat them?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice outing Tony. Did you have to sneak that last pic past her?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

looked like a fun day with a PB trout thrown in.


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

> Thats cool Tony. Do you eat them?


 Thanks Shane. Nope we released them to fight another day.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

good job tony


----------

